
Surveillance Self-Defense - ericzawo
https://ssd.eff.org/
======
katabasis
Kudos to the EFF for putting this together. I've been sending it out to less-
technical friends as a reference and plan to use it as a resource to help
teach activists & concerned citizens how to protect themselves (with an
understanding that complete privacy/security is probably not possible). Newt
Gingrich, a potenial member of a future Trump Cabinet, was making noises over
the summer about restoring the House Committee on Un-American Activities[1],
so I think the dangers of government surveillance and overreach are very real.

[1]: [http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/14/politics/newt-gingrich-
house-u...](http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/14/politics/newt-gingrich-house-un-
american-activities-committee/index.html)

------
hackuser
Imagine what a neo-authoritarian President might do with the enormous
surveillance capabilities the IT industry has created, and from which there is
no practical opt-out.

~~~
jakobdabo
That's why we have Constitution so that even allegedly neo-authoritarian
presidents must follow its letter, if only the overreaching intelligence
agencies respected it too. But no, they have their own secret interpretations
of laws, secret courts, secret policies, and so on.

~~~
hackuser
Presidents have a poor track record with the Constitution. For example, the
Constitution says only Congress can declare war, but that hasn't happened
since WWII.

~~~
DamnYuppie
Yeah. They have been skirting that by using the "Supreme Commander in Chief"
bs. So the president can happily mobilize the entire military without
congress, I am not a fan of this.

~~~
SEJeff
The presidential powers act allows the Commander in Chief of the US armed
forces (aka the president) to send the military anywhere in the world for up
to 60 days so long as he notifies Congress within 48 hours of making the
decision to do so. This was made law under the War Powers Resolution of 1973.

Then again, if you send the military somewhere hostile, in 60 days you've
likely started a war regardless of what Congress thinks.

------
snvzz
Used to be a decent reference site until they destroyed it with horrid trendy
web design.

It's unreadable, now.

~~~
unethical_ban
[https://ssd.eff.org/en/index](https://ssd.eff.org/en/index)

Just one click away.

~~~
snvzz
I still get the same annoying layout with that link.

